# "Edit in Photoshop . . . " stops working



## carpemoment (Mar 27, 2013)

"Edit in Photoshop. . . " works fine when I first start LR and CS for the day. Later in the day, I cannot get it to work. If CS6 is already open, LR does nothing. If CS6 is not open, it will open CS6 but the image file does not open. I've tried command+E, recreating the photoshop.plist file. If I shut everything down and restart, that usually fixes the problem but I don't want to have to do that every day, 1 or 2 times. 

miniMac upgraded to 16gb memory. OS 10.8.3. 2.5 GHz Intel Core i5.


----------



## carpemoment (Apr 11, 2013)

109 views but no replies. Does anyone have a suggestion of where to ask next?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 11, 2013)

A repair install of Photoshop is probably in order.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi carpemoment, welcome to the forum!  Sorry we missed replying to you!  Like Rikk, I'd start with PS, but I'd probably do a complete uninstall/reinstall to be on the safe side.  Really off-the-wall question, but do you use MiniBridge in PS at all?  I'm just interested to know if that stops working at the same time as LR.


----------



## Stumbl (Apr 11, 2013)

couldn't this be an issue with photoshops scratch disc being full, or maybe many images open in photoshop... just shooting blanks , but wth ,


----------



## carpemoment (Apr 12, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi carpemoment, welcome to the forum!  Sorry we missed replying to you!  Like Rikk, I'd start with PS, but I'd probably do a complete uninstall/reinstall to be on the safe side.  Really off-the-wall question, but do you use MiniBridge in PS at all?  I'm just interested to know if that stops working at the same time as LR.



No, I do not use MiniBridge.


----------



## carpemoment (Apr 12, 2013)

I have two scratch disks set up with a total of just under 1TB available. I rarely leave files open in PS and I do not have many open at any given time.


----------



## carpemoment (Apr 12, 2013)

I happened to remember that NAPP membership includes a help desk. They came back with the same solution as a next step. I'll give that a try.


----------

